# dead lipo



## donhoejr (Nov 9, 2010)

I just bought a stampede vxl for my son, the guy I got it from use a 3s lipo to run it off of. He hadnt played with it in 6 months and said the battery just needed charged and it was ready to go. I pluged it in and got " low voltage" on my charger. So I know the battery was not run in lipo cutoff mod. Is there any way to bring this battery back from the dead? thanks...don


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

If you have a nimh charger and are VERY careful and watch the voltage you can bring the lipo pack back up enough to put it back on lipo mode. I have done this with 1cell and 2 cell packs, a 3 cell may be a problem. I am not sure what the minimum voltage for a 3s is, that is good info to have. When in doubt dont do it, it may not be worth the fire risk.


----------

